# Does 901 kick you off the upgrade path?



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

As the title says. Reading some conflicting info.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## mbentley3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dont think anybody knows for sure. Would be nice of they released the damn thing officially or. 902 sometime soon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

So sick off trolls like this. My friend said he got 902... you would think someone would have verified the story before publishing.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

The changelog for 902 made me favor 901 actually. Didn't mind it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptic17 (Oct 14, 2011)

.901 was a leaked ota. Not an official one otherwise you'd be able to pull it would you not? But since it was a leaked ota one would imagine thered be a update package for both. .902 would be the complete update that .901 was supposed to be. DHacker didn't care to get back on the ota path cause 7.893 and 5 .893 were essentially the same. .901 is known to be accidental so he said screw it and wouldn't support it for that reason.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Whatever version comes as the next OTA update, I doubt .901 would take you off of the path. They did "accidentally" sent it out to a few devices, which they have record of. But I highly doubt they would make a seperate patched update to accommodate the ones they pushed .901 to. And they certainly wouldn't expect them to just be "stuck" with an update they sent.


----------

